

100% remote teams can be highly productive - hangulo
http://www.toptal.com/remote/advanced-tactics-for-highly-collaborative-remote-teams

======
hangulo
Has anybody worked at an 'all remote' startup with more than 4 employees? If
so whats your experience?

